# Clear espresso cups



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi

Anyone got any places that sell some clear espresso cups for cheap?

Cheapest I found is 2 x Montana espresso cups 3.2oz for £10 inc delivery.

I got some 3oz ones from cream supplies but they dont fit under the classic







as they are 90mm high.

These montana ones are 60mm.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

£1.50 Asda----- glass with a little metal holder.

Ian


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

No asda near me


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

What about online with delivery,not sure what price it would work out at

http://m.groceries.asda.com/#item/910000488249


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

bubbajvegas said:


> What about online with delivery,not sure what price it would work out at
> 
> http://m.groceries.asda.com/#item/910000488249


Need to spend £25 plus for delivery.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Bummer,thought it was free whatever


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Marks & Spencer do a nice espresso glass and matching capp glass with stainless handles, glass seems good quality mine survived being dropped onto a tiled floor!

They are quite cheap too, there is a pic on here that I posted somewhere, if you cant find it online I will post another picture.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

LOL, just noticed your Bosco timer...counting down every second Bubba....i would as well:clock:


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

mike 100 said:


> Marks & Spencer do a nice espresso glass and matching capp glass with stainless handles, glass seems good quality mine survived being dropped onto a tiled floor!
> 
> They are quite cheap too, there is a pic on here that I posted somewhere, if you cant find it online I will post another picture.


Does look nice. Its 80mm tall so would it fit under a classic? My current glasses are 90mm and dont fit.



bubbajvegas said:


> Bummer,thought it was free whatever


Thats only for asda direct, the espresso cups are from asda groceries.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

nekromantik said:


> Does look nice. Its 80mm tall so would it fit under a classic? My current glasses are 90mm and dont fit.


Just measured mine it's dead 80mm and it holds just over 90ml, if that helps


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

mike 100 said:


> Just measured mine it's dead 80mm and it holds just over 90ml, if that helps


I not got a ruler or measure tape









Need to measure my classic.

I know cups would fit.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Do these look good?

http://www.wineware.co.uk/glassware/montana/tea-coffee-and-espresso/montana-clear-glass-espresso-cup-and-saucer-set

According to them they are only 60mm high.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Sainsbury's sell ones which look very similar to the ones ASDA sell. I can't remember the price though.


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

How about these? Double-Walled Espresso 3oz Coffee Cup (8.5cl)


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

jonners said:


> How about these? Double-Walled Espresso 3oz Coffee Cup (8.5cl)


That looks like the ones I got from Cream Supplies but as I said they dont fit under my portafilter.

Unless I buy naked portafilter.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

jonners said:


> How about these? Double-Walled Espresso 3oz Coffee Cup (8.5cl)


Look like the Bodum one's without the heavy price tag


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

glevum said:


> Look like the Bodum one's without the heavy price tag


Yes thats exactly why I bought myself two from CS. Shame they dont fit


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

glevum said:


> Look like the Bodum one's without the heavy price tag


That's right. Also, it appears that the Bodums now have a nasty plastic seal in the base, whereas these (I have some) are all glass.

I haven't got them with me at the moment, but I think they are around 60mm high.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Do you guys recommend some illy espresso cups or some glass ones?


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Have a look at http://www.coffeecupsuk.com they do some glass cups I like the Pisa Tazzina style ceap too £1.40 each I think


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

nekromantik said:


> Do you guys recommend some illy espresso cups or some glass ones?


I imagine that buy illy you mean porcelain? I would prefer porcelain any day.

but if you want glass, you can have a look at the Nespresso (don't kill me please) glass colection.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Only reason I was looking for glass was so that I can see crema.

lol


----------



## t-c (Feb 23, 2013)

Found Illy on Ebay, but at silly price

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-x-ILLY-Espresso-Nude-Clear-Crystal-Cup-and-Saucer-Set-/290927483592?pt=Small_Kitchen_Appliances_US&hash=item43bca11ac8


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Ouch lol

I might grab a pair of white illy from coffeechap for 10.


----------

